# The Cariba shoal 5 in a 125g



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

3 that are 9.5"
1 is 10"
1 is 11"


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice Nate!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

What can i say Nate nice tank and Caribe!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> What can i say Nate nice tank and Caribe!


 almost as nice as your avatar


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Can u see the quick feel in the pic?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

very nice caribe sweet

MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freak'in Dope man!!! One of these days Im gonna have all Caribas too!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, Nate








Looks like you start to get used to your camera: great pics!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Very nice, Nate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, I have learned how to aim the flash better so it shows the natural colors of the fish better, still try to mess with it though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very impressive great ones!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish, nice tank


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Nice tank bro!!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great pics!


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

what can I say other than strait up bad a$$


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

awesome pics!!! I can't wait until my p's get that size


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

do they breed???? amazing fish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

phensway said:


> do they breed???? amazing fish


 no, not yet


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Yah those are some sweet a$4 fish you got there Sir Nathan How long have you had those beauts?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

2 of them I had since they were little about 3" so a little over a year and a half, the other 3 I bought recently, so the new three I would say about a month give or take a week or two

I had other cariba I sold off because they were smaller though


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

perfect example of perfect fish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thats fuc#$%& sweet man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´m really envious, second time i come here to see those fish!

Well done Nate!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

just wait until I get my big live plant shipment ordered =


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice caribe man.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice, cant wait to see more pics with your plants in the tank. Great pics


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice, fishies.









I would like to get a plant like the one you have on the right side of the pics. do you have any idea where to get one?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

those plants on the right are plastic

they are called Fancy Plants and that type is bamboo it looks real though doesnt it, Big als sell them for $5 each and they are 3ft tall, what a deal


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> those plants on the right are plastic
> 
> they are called Fancy Plants and that type is bamboo it looks real though doesnt it, Big als sell them for $5 each and they are 3ft tall, what a deal


 thanks nate


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > those plants on the right are plastic
> ...












One small suggestion, there are only 2 types that look real Bamboo and I dont remember the other, but you will want to get 2 or 3 per clump you want to make, I have 2 in that clump, they are kinda thin if you use just one, look in Knifemans pics, he has the same and he uses 2 and 3 per clump

he is the person that told me about these


----------

